# New Integrated Member Map!



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

If you haven't yet added yourself to our Frappr map, please do. 

You can get to the Member Map by clicking here:

Sevenstring.org Member Map

Or picking *Member Map* from the Site Features dropdown menu. 

- Chris


----------

